
That's not how the App Store works - rbritton
https://medium.com/@benricem/that-s-not-how-the-app-store-works-9337a2f25d27
======
makecheck
The really sad thing is that these are the kinds of issues that Apple could
change in about 2 days with a couple of developers. App Stores lack some
simple concepts that would go _miles_ toward making developers more money,
such as:

\- If the app costs more than $0.99, it can be downloaded for the tryout price
of $0.99 and returned within 2 days without paying more. If you keep it any
longer, you pay full price (e.g. $6.99 or whatever).

\- If the app costs $0.99 or less, purchases are final.

\- Developers can charge for upgrades from a previous version, not exceeding
25% of the original purchase price.

Maybe there are rules that would be better than these but seriously, why
aren't there _at least_ options like these?

